# Job/Permit Woes



## cccook (May 1, 2013)

Can anyone give me some guidance from experience how to secure a role in SA with an employer prepared to sponsor a work permit?
I'm UK citizen with no connection in SA other than a passion for the country I have owned a house in Jo'burg for 6 years and am desperate to relocate with my family. I am an ACCA accountant but have yet to even get a response/ any interest on any of the roles I have applied for over the internet. It is so frustrating and I read on here often of people being offered posts. Where am i going wrong?? Any advice appreciated


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

cccook said:


> Can anyone give me some guidance from experience how to secure a role in SA with an employer prepared to sponsor a work permit?
> I'm UK citizen with no connection in SA other than a passion for the country I have owned a house in Jo'burg for 6 years and am desperate to relocate with my family. I am an ACCA accountant but have yet to even get a response/ any interest on any of the roles I have applied for over the internet. It is so frustrating and I read on here often of people being offered posts. Where am i going wrong?? Any advice appreciated


Hey there. In order to be even considered for most positions you must actually be in SA when you apply. Many people have had the same experience as you in that they have good qualifications and sending out CVs and applying for positions but getting no response. 

With regards to getting a work permit sponsored by a company, I think your best bet is to go with the really big companies who have experience in dealing with foreign workers and who have dedicated staff who can assist with the permit application etc.

I practised as a solicitor in the UK before moving to SA but as my UK legal qualifications were not recognised here I had to change direction slightly work wise. I now work as a Legal Manager for one of the big banks here and it is great but had I applied from outside SA I dont think I would have even been considered for the role.

If you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## cccook (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for your post, so would you think a 60-90 trip on tourist visa enough time to secure role, wouldn't I have to return to UK to apply for permit? Do you recpmmend applying direct or using recruitment Agencies? Also do you suggest removing my UK details from cv and not telling that I need a permit in advance? Should I get a firm offer/ interest first? I'm even happy to pay for my own visa and have established contact with agency who will do all paperwork for me. My qualification is recognised in SA should I get SAQA conversion notice before applying for jobs?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

cccook said:


> Thank you for your post, so would you think a 60-90 trip on tourist visa enough time to secure role, wouldn't I have to return to UK to apply for permit? Do you recpmmend applying direct or using recruitment Agencies? Also do you suggest removing my UK details from cv and not telling that I need a permit in advance? Should I get a firm offer/ interest first? I'm even happy to pay for my own visa and have established contact with agency who will do all paperwork for me. My qualification is recognised in SA should I get SAQA conversion notice before applying for jobs?


It's hard to say how long it will take you to secure a role. I can only comment from my own experience with this but the two jobs I have had here (including my current one) I have secured in less than two months (counting from sending my CV and receiving an Offer of Employment). 

If you are here on a tourist visa (which can be extended for a further 90 days, you should be able to remain here whilst awaiting the outcome of the permit application.

Everyone has different views as to if you should 'do it yourself' or get someone to do it for you when it comes to applying for permit. My answer is definitely to get an immigration lawyer to do it for you. After many permit applications I can safetly say that to me it is worth the money not to have to deal with Home Affairs at all. I stress the fact that you should used Immigration Lawyer and not an Immigration Agency.

I would not remove the UK details but maybe add an SA address (if you have one to use) so that an employer can see your connection to SA. 

I never stated on my CV or application forms that I required a permit as I thought this would discourage possible employers. I always confirmed the position when I went for interview and it was never a problem. Give them a chance to see you and like you and then it will be harder for them to reject you just because you need to apply for a permit.

Get your SAQA docs done as soon as possible. I think it can take some time before it comes through and it would always be an advantage for your to produce this when you apply for positions.

Hope the above helps.


----------

